# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  یه برنامه تبدیل تاریخ میلادی به هجری قمری می خوام!

## abdollahi

سلام دوستان
یه برنامه تبدیل تاریخ میلادی یا شمسی به هجری قمری لازم دارم . کسی این برنامه رو داره؟ ممنون میشم.

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

من دارم اما هنوز تکمیل نشده و با تقویم ایران نیز تفاوت دارد!

----------


## abdollahi

شنیدم Windows خودش تاریخ قمری رو ساپورت می کنه. کسی می تونه راهنمایی کنه چطور میشه ازش استفاده کرد؟

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

اون هم با تاریخی که در تقویم ما است سازگار نیست!

----------


## abdollahi

دوست عزیز (reza) سلام
برنامه شما تا کی آماده میشه؟
می تونی در اختیارم بزاری؟
منظورت از اختلافش با تاریخ ایران چیه؟
با تاریخ قمری درست کار می کنه؟

----------


## بابک زواری

یک جستجو تو بخش Vb بکن یادمه یک سورسی اونجا بود

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

برنامه من کلاسهای تبدیل تاریخ را داره. اما تقویم ویژوال فقط فارسی داره.
حتما.
یعنی اینکه تاریخ قمری را یک روز عقب و جلو نشون میده مثلا همیشه اعلام میکنند که ماه رمضان 30 روزه است اما واقعا ماه رمضان 29 روز بیشتر نیست. چون تقویمها هم فرمول دارند.

از لجاظ کلی محاسبه تاریخ قمری به دو گونه است:

1- براساس فرمولی که عربها دارند.
2- بر اساس حرکت ماه و خورشید و زمین.

اگر درستش را بخواهید همین است که من به شما ارائه خواهم کرد اما تقویمی که روی میز شماست چیز دیگری می گوید. می توانید امتحان کنید.

تقویم میکروسافت هم بر اساس فرمول عربهاست.


یک چیز مهم در تقویم این است که بر اساس طول جغرافیایی و عرض این تقویم تفاوت دارد!

----------


## abdollahi

خوب آقا (reza) می تونی برنامه رو به من بدی ؟

----------


## abdollahi

این کلاس Persia API چیزه خوبیه . تو دات نت تهیه شده و خیلی خوب کار میکنه، فقط مشکل من اینه که نمی تونم تو برنامه جاوا این کلاس رو  (use) استفاده کنم . کسی می تونه راهنمایی کنه؟

تو این آدرس www.shahabfar.com/misc/persia دانلودش کنید.

----------


## mahboubeh

http://www.vojoudi.com/vb/vb_date_per.htm

----------

